# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Why do females lose hair?  The answers and possibilities

## CIT

Female hair loss consists of many factors that relate to the body.  Nutrition, hormones, and thyroid levels really account for a significant number of female hair loss cases.  Dermatological problems, weight loss, and other medical conditions can cause females to lose their hair.  I havent seen many female hair loss cases.  Our female patients are less than about 10% of our whole patient base.  The loss is usually seen in front, but a small percentage of female patients lose the crown (back) after much age.  Luckily, there are several natural and unnatural non-surgical solutions to combat female hair loss.  Other causes for females to experience hair loss are age, medications, family history, hair loss pattern, and poor health.  An online consultation would probably be a good start to finding a solution for you.  

For females, the surgical solution to restoring hair loss should be another option after trying hair loss products.  Here is an example of how bad a female can suffer from a problem like hair loss.  This individual began seeing hair loss at the age of 50 and chose to have a hair transplant.Another good source of info on the subject can be seen at www.hairloss4women.com/

----------


## hwiser

One of the reasons why women lose hair is  because of low estrogen levels.

----------


## saniaa83

Hair loss can be caused by any number of conditions, reflected in a specific diagnosis. Some diagnoses have alopecia in their title, such as alopecia areata or scarring alopecia, but many do not, such as telogen effluvium.

Alopecia can be caused by many factors from genetics to drugs. While androgenetic alopecia (male or female pattern baldness, AGA for short) is by far the most common form of hair loss, dermatologists also see many people with other forms of alopecia. Several hundred diseases have hair loss as a primary symptom.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

Really a great post totally having the complete knowledge on women hair loss, every symptoms for hair loss for women here are correct. Women are having less hair loss problem as compared to men. The percentage of hair loss in women given here is accurate.

----------


## mariechin1234

Good image is important for women. She will do everything to make her look pretty and well. Know how to manage stress and keep hormone in balance.

----------


## Walter Kerman

Hair loss occur in women due to various reasons like physical stress, pregnancy, over intake of vitamins such as vitamin A, lack of protein, heredity, hormonal changes, stress, over styling, usage of heavy medicines, etc. Women of all ages suffer from hair loss due to such reasons. Hence hair loss is a definite process in a woman’s life. Usually women try various different hair products for hair loss. Hair loss is not noticed until it gets severe. But once it affects a major portion of the scalp, it won’t be easy to bring back the hair by taking medicines and other treatments. One best solution for getting back the lost hair is to undergo hair transplant. The procedures used for hair transplant like Follicular unit transplant and Follicular unit extraction not only bring back the natural look but also  gives us a permanent solution for hair loss.

----------


## AnnaM11

Trichologist believes weight loss, low iron levels, poor diet and stress, along with thyroid and hormonal imbalance, can all cause hair to fall. Telogen effluvium is a phenomenon that occurs after pregnancy, major surgery, drastic weight loss, or extreme stress, in which you shed large amounts of hair every day, usually when shampooing, styling, or brushing. 

Genetic hair loss is the only hair loss in which the follicle gradually gets smaller and finer and produces smaller and finer hair until it stops altogether and then you get the thinning. The gene can be inherited from either your mother's or father's side of the family, though you're more likely to have it if both of your parents had hair loss.

No matter whats the reason and cause, hair loss has drastic emotional and Physical impact on women. It could affect self-esteem, confidence and relationship. As a precautionary measure, avoid using appliances that overheat your hair. Set your hair dryer on cool and low settings, and minimise your use of flat irons. Don't dye your hair more than one or two shades its normal colour: The more severe the colour change, the more chemicals you require, which can make hair break.

----------


## Tara101

Most common reasons for hair loss in woman

Bad hair etiquette
Anemia
Menopause
Pregnancy
Protein deficiency
Medications
Extreme weight loss
Medical illnesses like thyroid disease, autoimmune disease

----------


## Rahul dhruv

the reason for hair fall in women are:


 Genetics 
 Stress and trauma 
 Nutrition and diet  
 Health
 Medication
 Environmental pollutants

----------


## Anjana Mitra

Although, hair loss causes baldness in men, but, in rare cases, women also suffer from baldness known as female pattern baldness. Some of the most common reasons for hair loss in women are:

1. Too much of vitamin A
2. Pregnancy
3. Stress- both physical and mental
4. Anemia
5. Protein deficiency
6. Female hormones
7. Heredity
8. Hypothyroidism
9. Wearing tight hair styles
10. Using cheap branded hair products
11. Medications
12. Deficiency of Vitamin B

----------


## LogicalBald068

Everyone loses hair. It happens during your morning shower, while you're blowing it dry, or when you give it a quick brushand that's normal. "On average, we lose fifty to a hundred hairs a day. There are several reasons and symptoms of hair loss in women founded commonly 
1.Telogen Effluvium : Telogen effluvium is a phenomenon that occurs after pregnancy, major surgery, drastic weight loss, or extreme stress, in which you shed large amounts of hair every day, usually when shampooing, styling, or brushing. It can also be a side effect of certain medications, such as antidepressants, beta-blockers, and nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs.
2. Hereditary Hair Loss Hair loss that is genetic is known as androgenetic alopecia and, according to the American Academy of Dermatology, is the most common cause of hair loss. The gene can be inherited from either your mother's or father's side of the family, though you're more likely to have it if both of your parents had hair loss.
3. Hypothyroidism : Hypothyroidism (too little hormone) may cause a host of symptoms, including unexplained weight gain, fatigue, constipation, depression, and difficulty concentrating. Hair, nails, and skin may become more brittle and break more easily.
4. Iron Deficiency Anemia : The symptoms: Iron deficiency anemia causes extreme fatigue, weakness, and pale skin. You may also notice headaches, difficulty concentrating, cold hands and feet, and hair loss. Any type of exertion may leave you short of breath.
5. Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome: The symptoms: PCOS can cause facial hair growth, irregular periods, acne, and cysts on the ovaries. And while you may experience hair loss on your scalp, you may notice more hair elsewhere on the body
6. Skin Conditions of the Scalp : The symptoms: Seborrheic dermatitis causes the scalp to shed its skin, so you'll notice greasy, yellowish scales on your shoulders or in your hair. It may be the result of yeast called Malassezia, hormonal changes, or excess oil in the skin. Psoriasis, an autoimmune condition that causes excessive skin cell turnover, produces a very thick white scale on the scalp that can bleed if pulled off. With ringworm, a fungus you contract by touching an infected person or animal, you'll notice red patches on your scalp, which may be diffuse
7. Alopecia Areata : Alopecia areata is an autoimmune disorder in which the immune system attacks hair follicles. It affects about 4.7 million people in the United States and occurs equally in men and women. The cause is unknown, but it may be triggered by stress or illness.
8 Excessive Styling Too much shampooing, styling, and dyeing can harm your tresses. Heat and chemicals weaken the hair, causing it to break and fall out. Often, it's a combination of treatmentskeratin, colouring, and blow-drying, for instancethat does the damage.
The symptoms: If the fallout is occurring from external damage caused by styling, it will simply break, and you won't see those club-shaped telogen bulbs at the ends.
Hopefully this information is sufficient to understand the crucial reasons in women which cause hair loss. Thank you!

----------


## fred970

> *Good image is important for women.* She will do everything to make her look pretty and well. Know how to manage stress and keep hormone in balance.


 And not for men?

----------


## MONY

About two-third of women face hair loss at some point in their lives. The reasons of hair loss can vary from simple vitamin deficiency to other underlying health issues. Although hair loss can be treated, the exact cause must be known first.

1.STRESS :Hair loss can be caused when you are suffering from trauma like an accident, surgery, loss of a beloved, illness or flu . Hair loss due to stress is termed as Telogen Effluvium. You can notice hair loss after about 3- 6months after the shock or trauma.

2. PREGNANCY & CHILDBIRTH: Hormonal changes combined with physical stress during pregnancy results in severe hair loss.  However, such hair loss is temporary and will grow back in few months’ time.

3. PROTEIN DEFICIENCY:Protein plays an integral role in hair growth. Therefore include foods like fish, meat and eggs in your diet to get your daily dose of protein. If you are a pure vegetarian you may include green peas, quinoa ,dry fruits, beans, chickpeas etc.

4. GENETICS: Female pattern hair loss, also known as androgenetic alopecia is similar to male pattern baldness. There will be noticeable hair thinning in women. 

5. HORMONAL CHANGES: Pregnancy, use of birth control pills, menopause can cause changes in the hormones in women. In such cases, the male hormone receptors get activated, causing the hair follicles to shrink , resulting in hair loss.

6. ANEMIA:Several women between the age of 20 – 50 suffer from anemia caused due to iron deficiency, leading to hair loss. This can be cured provided one knows what kind of anemia one is suffering from. Other symptoms may include headache, dizziness, pale skin, cold hands and feet.

7. Hypothyroidism: Underactive thyroid gland or hypothyroidism can cause hair loss. Thyroid gland produces hormones which are important for metabolism, growth and development. When they  do not release enough hormones, it can cause hair loss.
Once the thyroid level returns to normal after proper medication, hair fall will also reduce.

8.Auto immune hair loss: An overactive immune system causes alopecia areata. In this condition, the body gets confused and targets hair, assuming it to be a foreign object. This can be treated with the help of steroids and Rogaine.

9. Polycystic Ovary Syndrome(PCOS):An imbalance in the male and female sex hormones can lead to a condition known as Polycystic ovary syndrome or PCOS. Excess of androgens cause weight gain, ovarian cysts , risk of diabetes, irregular menstrual cycles, infertility and hair  loss. 

10. Sudden Weight Loss: Losing weight suddenly is a form of physical stress that can cause hair thinning. Hair loss along with weight loss may lead to eating disorders like anorexia or bulimia.

Hair loss can really affect you emotionally. With proper diagnosis and right treatment you can reverse the effects of few conditions. Proper diet, exercise , a good night’s sleep will all help in keeping  you healthy and fit. Good Luck !

----------

